# average life expectancy of a german shepherd?



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

as title says, does anyone know? the breeder that i got my willow from told me about 10 years n thats the average age most of hers have lived til...her oldest being 12.

im asking cuz willow is 7 next april (28th) ...and her back legs have just started going, i'll be phoning the vets in the morning anyway, but i just wondered if anyone had experience with gsd's....i did look at pages in google for life expectancy but nearly every page is different...like from the first 5 i looked at the life expectancy was - 1 -11-12 years
2 - 13 years
3 - 10 years
4 - 9-12 years
5 - 12 years
so its all confusing...im guessing it might be hip dysplasia, but im not so great with mammlas...i could give u an essay on snake health tho lol...

sorry if i went but...but willow means the world to me n im a bit upset thinkgin about the what ifs n what im gonna do without her...cuz if the life expectancy is 10 yrs...then we've only got 3 yrs left


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I lost one at 15 months he just went to sleep and never woke up(heart problem that remained undetected) but the average lifespan is 10 years. My old girl was put to sleep aged 13 years but my friend who breeds them and has 15(mostly retired breeding bitches) says generally 10 years is about right. My last GSD girl is now 5 years old and Im horrified that shes classed as middleaged. I hope your girl is ok. Could be loads of things, hope your vet can help


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply.... im hoping the vets can help 2.. it doesnt help that she's abit overweight...she had pups last years....it was a total accident...my brother's husky was given to him n they told him he'd been sorted...n tbh...he looked like he had been...but obv not... anyway...she never lost the weight after the pups...the vet told me she'd be fine n lose it eventually...but i have trouble walking her...she's allways had like an irrational fear of men, outside the hooouse....she either cowers away or gets nasty...so i walk her at night time n they cant often be too long cuz theres loadsa drunks around here n she gets rli stressed.... so i dont think the weight issue is helping


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> as title says, does anyone know? the breeder that i got my willow from told me about 10 years n thats the average age most of hers have lived til...her oldest being 12.
> 
> im asking cuz willow is 7 next april (28th) ...and her back legs have just started going, i'll be phoning the vets in the morning anyway, but i just wondered if anyone had experience with gsd's....i did look at pages in google for life expectancy but nearly every page is different...like from the first 5 i looked at the life expectancy was - 1 -11-12 years
> 2 - 13 years
> ...


i lost my GSD at 15 years old.
the average age expectancy is anywhere between 8 to 10 years.
ive always loved this breed but sadly their back legs do tend to go down hill, and when they start going they tend to go down hill fast.
ask your vets to try your dog on glucosamine with chronditin, also you can help by supplementing her diet with cod liver oil. this isnt a cure but you will be able to reduce swelling and ease the pain and help give extra fluidity to her joints.
my GSD was given this when she started to show signs of her legs going and it gave her another 7 years, its worth a try.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

cheers for the reply pliskns...
ive ben up all night with willow...she can get her self to the sitting position with some effort...but she just hasnt got the energy....she doesnt seem to be in any pain ...my brother shoul b bak from work in a hour or 2 so we r goin to vets as soon as he gets here...ill give you updates latr


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

one of our dog walking friends gsd was 19!!!!
he was really slow towards the end but the vet said he wasnt in any real pain so she didnt have him put down.
but that was a few months agp- havent seen him since so im guessing he is no longer with us.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

19? thats amazing! n ii just noticed i made a mistake....willow is 6 next year not 7....sorry...lack of sleep


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

yer i know- hes the oldest dog i know of.
bless him.
dogs will always suprise you- you have plently of years left so stop worrying:2thumb:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

i hope so...but she's normally full of life... she has barely moved....n she shat herself earlier...cuz she could get up...i had to literally had to slide her away to clean it up...she's laid on a beed of towels atm...im giving myself 10 mins in a chair cuz my back is rli bad..n she's fallen asleep...in a mo im gonna go back n massage her legs cuz she's not usig them so mehtinks i need to make sure the circulation is still goin


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

try not to panic, she might have an infection, or like you say it could be a problem with her circulation. Two of my dogs had this and went on meds for a while and there was an improvement. But saying that you need to try and prepare yourself as it might not be good news at the vet this morning. Do you think she might have ate something dodgy on a walk recently? I am thinking of you and your woofer, keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I lost my GSD at 12 and was quite pleased with that! I expected to lose him early - as with most big dogs - my Afghan Hounds only made 9 and 8 respectively!

My GSD came from perfect hip score parents, but his legs still started to go. The vet gave us some new tablets that had recently come out (15 years ago this was!) which improved circulation and helped get the blood to the legs and it did help a bit. I'm sure your vet can help you!


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Daleos89 said:


> i hope so...but she's normally full of life... she has barely moved....n she shat herself earlier...cuz she could get up...i had to literally had to slide her away to clean it up...she's laid on a beed of towels atm...im giving myself 10 mins in a chair cuz my back is rli bad..n she's fallen asleep...in a mo im gonna go back n massage her legs cuz she's not usig them so mehtinks i need to make sure the circulation is still goin


These sort of symptoms don't necessarily mean she's got a problem with her hips sounds more like a spinal or abdominal issue, I used to breed GSD's until early 90's. Have seen this in 1 of my boys who had damaged his spine with the swelling causing the loss of function, after a good few wks of rest and treatment he was back to his old self.

My friend is a breeder and has still got a bitch who had a similar experience at 5 yrs old as a vet nurse she really thought it was the end of the line - thankfully that was 6 yrs ago and Jadz is still doing well.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Our GSD started having problems with her back legs at 12 but lived a full and happy life til she was 17. She was still running around lke a pup til the day she collapsed. The day she was put to sleep the vet was absolutely amazed she'd done so well. 
So dont panic too much. Even if yours is starting to have problems, doesnt mean its the end.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

feorag said:


> I lost my GSD at 12 and was quite pleased with that! I expected to lose him early - as with most big dogs - my Afghan Hounds only made 9 and 8 respectively!
> 
> My GSD came from perfect hip score parents, but his legs still started to go. The vet gave us some new tablets that had recently come out (15 years ago this was!) which improved circulation and helped get the blood to the legs and it did help a bit. I'm sure your vet can help you!



where they called _vivitonin_ hun? That's what custard and star both had.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Could she have damaged her spine by jumping etc?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

As others have said, it seems 10-12 is about average for a healthy GSD. I'm not sure what to expect with Luna as she's 1/2 husky.... but tbh, she's only 18 months old so she'll be around a while 
It scares the hell out of me that our dogs seem to aging so fast, it feels like just 6 months ago they were all puppys, now the malamutes are just 9 days away from their second birthday.... It goes too fast, and I honestly dont know what I'll do when Gaias time comes, I'm just so thankful I should have a few years left with her.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

My GSDs were 9yrs, 12yrs and 15yrs. Don't lose heart - I had a GSD x Collie that the vet wanted to pts at 9yrs with a spinal injury, he had surgery and hydrotherapy and lived another 8 wonderful years, until he was 17.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Gsd*

Ours were 11 and 12 when they passed


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

We lost our GSD a few weeks ago, she was around 10. She'd just had major surgery and we that thought that she would be ok for a while as she seemed to recover from it really well but it wasn't to be.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeh that's the only problem with gsds. Hip displasia (sp?)

I hope yours is Ok. And I hope mine will be when she gets older aswell.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> as title says, does anyone know? the breeder that i got my willow from told me about 10 years n thats the average age most of hers have lived til...her oldest being 12.
> 
> im asking cuz willow is 7 next april (28th) ...and her back legs have just started going, i'll be phoning the vets in the morning anyway, but i just wondered if anyone had experience with gsd's....i did look at pages in google for life expectancy but nearly every page is different...like from the first 5 i looked at the life expectancy was - 1 -11-12 years
> 2 - 13 years
> ...


oh i didn't know Willow was a german sheperd :flrt:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for your replies everyone...
willow was given a steroid shot for her back legs, morphine for pain n smoe anitbiotics...going back tomorow to see if the steroids have made a difference...sofar no good... on of the thing the vet reckons is a disease...the name escapes me cuz im crap at pronunciation..basically the sheath around the nerve cell deteriorates so they dont work properly basically. the other option she thinks is a slipped disc because its come on so sudden...gonnae sort out an exray 2moro so should know more..im goin back at 9.20...atm there not much change with willow...except a slight spasm i noticed down her left side...and her righ eye was slightly drooping everynow n then...but she's been sleep mosta the day cuz i was up with her all night... im glad i got my brothers around atm...cuz i lost my job on halloween so im short for money so they ar gonna be funding willow's vet treatment til i can pay them back....the vet was talking about an operation she could have if it does come to the spinal injury side...one problem ....it costs a few thousand...something i dont have n if it is that route than its operation or have her pts...so i went down town earlier to see how much my gold is worth ( all sentimental stuff...i never wear gold)just so i have some sort of option just in case....as i said , ill know more 2moro n i'll have options from there....if we need to bea heading down the operation route then im going to have to sell all my animals to make the oney...id rather they be alive and healthy living with someone else...rather than me...with all of them and no willow if ya get what i mean...so you peoples need to buy them if it comes to it! ..and my bed...its worth at least 100 n i got some storage boxes that i could flog for a fiver...so if it comes to it....its all gonna go and what makes my life ten times worse...is that if i do get a job in the next few weeks....then my brother has told me i have to move out if i take out a loan to pay for willow's operation cuz just in case i cant pay it...he doesnt want any come back...meh...i know it soudns like im plannin for an op....but i just wanna make sure that ive exausted all options...gah! n sorry if i havnt replied to anyone in specific...i havnt eaten or slept yet so i cant be bothered right now lol


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Daleos89 said:


> thanks for your replies everyone...
> willow was given a steroid shot for her back legs, morphine for pain n smoe anitbiotics...going back tomorow to see if the steroids have made a difference...sofar no good... on of the thing the vet reckons is a disease...the name escapes me cuz im crap at pronunciation..basically the sheath around the nerve cell deteriorates so they dont work properly basically. the other option she thinks is a slipped disc because its come on so sudden...gonnae sort out an exray 2moro so should know more..im goin back at 9.20...atm there not much change with willow...except a slight spasm i noticed down her left side...and her righ eye was slightly drooping everynow n then...but she's been sleep mosta the day cuz i was up with her all night... im glad i got my brothers around atm...cuz i lost my job on halloween so im short for money so they ar gonna be funding willow's vet treatment til i can pay them back....the vet was talking about an operation she could have if it does come to the spinal injury side...one problem ....it costs a few thousand...something i dont have n if it is that route than its operation or have her pts...so i went down town earlier to see how much my gold is worth ( all sentimental stuff...i never wear gold)just so i have some sort of option just in case....as i said , ill know more 2moro n i'll have options from there....if we need to bea heading down the operation route then im going to have to sell all my animals to make the oney...id rather they be alive and healthy living with someone else...rather than me...with all of them and no willow if ya get what i mean...so you peoples need to buy them if it comes to it! ..and my bed...its worth at least 100 n i got some storage boxes that i could flog for a fiver...so if it comes to it....its all gonna go and what makes my life ten times worse...is that if i do get a job in the next few weeks....then my brother has told me i have to move out if i take out a loan to pay for willow's operation cuz just in case i cant pay it...he doesnt want any come back...meh...i know it soudns like im plannin for an op....but i just wanna make sure that ive exausted all options...gah! n sorry if i havnt replied to anyone in specific...i havnt eaten or slept yet so i cant be bothered right now lol


 I'm sorry to hear about this.

I really hope she makes a drastic recovery in the neaar future.

All the best mate.

Brad


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

try getting in touch with the rspca to see if they could help you with funding?
there are other charity sites with can help with vet bills- cnt remember their names, seen them on tv? might be an idea to get in contact with them?
really hope she feels better soon and im really sorry for what you're going through. x


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

The RSPCA & Blue Cross might be able to help
RSPCA || Latest
Blue Cross UK: Animal Welfare Charity, Animal Hospitals, Animal Adoption UK


Try calling PDSA's freephone enquiry line on *0800 731* *2502* to check if you're eligible. Or you could log onto the PDSA website at www.pdsa.org.uk for more information.

To be eligible for PDSA-funded veterinary treatment you must be in receipt of either Housing benefit or Council tax benefit and live within the defined catchment area of a PDSA PetAid hospital or PetAid practice.








http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=685417#
also try dogs trust- im just copying info from google- hope its of some use
xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

and there's also the PDSA if you are receiving any benefits! they were fantastic with wiz's daughter years ago.

so if it's a slipped disc then it could well be fixable, both wiz and custard had this and after injections and pills and lots of rest they recovered well. am a bit worried about you saying spasms and droopy eye tho in case it's a stroke? although this is also treatable, custard and star both suffered from strokes......actually all my dogs between them have had a variety of medical problems, the vet just loves it when he sees me........

try and get something to eat, and both get some rest, you are doing all you can. : victory:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, hope you don`t worry too much about your lovely dog. I`ve got a male long haired GSD (he`s HUGE - 9 stone last weigh in!). Anyroad, he`s only 18 month old and he has already been diagnosed with moderate hip displacia. I used to talk him for an hours walk, run and play every morning. One day I noticed he was crossing his legs as he walked until eventually he started falling for no reason. Obviously I had no choice but to take him to the vets.
The vet put the fear of God into me saying that he may need a hip replacement, but luckily the x-rays showed moderate damage/displacia - hopefully treatable by injections. That was 8 weeks ago, and since then he`s not even been allowed out for a road walk on a lead, so that his hips have a chance to repair themselves with him being so young. He can`t start his treatment yet coz he`s being treated for an ear infection! Typically, everything comes at once!
He`s a wonderful dog, and even though he looks depressed and fed up because he`s not allowed out of the house, he has never once shown any signs of allowing his frustration to spill over. I`ve got 4 young girls and he is still as good as gold with them.
Hopefully, you can take a bit of comfort from this post in the fact that at least your gsd is nearly 6 b4 she`s showing any signs of it. Apparently, mine was caused by the growth spurt in puberty - which I was totally shocked about, because like most ppl I was positive that it was something that only affected older dogs.
Anyhow, he`s having his first injection to treat the hip displacia on monday - so I`ll let you know how he gets on, and I`ll try to keep you upto date with how effective the treatment is.
Thank god we got him insured, coz so far it`s cost me £500 - and he hasn`t even started the injections yet!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Does she have Myelopathy? Very similar to MS in people. Heres a link for you
GSD Myelopathy


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry you are having to go through this. Could it be CDRM? Although it sounds a bit sudden to be that. 
My dog had 4 prolapsed discs crushing his spinal cord and several fused vertebrae in his neck. The vet wanted to pts but he made a fantastic recovery from the surgery and went on to have a very long life.
I was the worst few days of my entire life. I hope your girl recovers like my Joshua did.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Heres hope for you. my sisters shepherd Cody had displacia on one side and no hip joint on the other and she lived till she was nearly 17 .in her latter years she was given painkillers but till than she,d been ok , she,d allways been an active dog and was very strong , as she aged the walks had to get shorter as she,d feel it the next day , the vet said that she was so good because she,d allways been active and had very strong muscles and ligaments in her back end. Hope this helps......


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

hey everyone...was back at th vets yesterday, her back nd is near enough fully paralysed, and she's pissing like theres no tomoro its like its goin in her mouth straight out the other side, she's on steroid tablets atm, 
n my back is in agony from constantly having to move her to clean up shite n piss, im shattered...i got a few hours sleep last night n i mad maslf eat earlier but i threw it up anyway, tis all worth it though..still pretty upset atm so im gonnae leave it there for the night...ill give u updates later 2day or 2moro xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any ideas whats wrong with her? seems to have gotten worse very suddenly. Keep us updated and fingers crossed for you and her.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Willow has been diagnosed with degenerative myelopathy, ive beentold that theres no cure, she's not in pain but the vet said she'll never walk again, n its happened quite fast in willow, she's now totally incontinent, im having to change the paper and cardboard every 15 mins, she's also on loadsa towels under the paper and cardboard, topped with a waterproof matress topper, so she's comfy n it makes my life a bit easier.. n im movingher every hour or so, onto the opposite side so se shouldnt get any bed sores


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So sorry for you and her.What are you going to do as you cant keep all this effort up without becoming ill yourself.If she was mine as heartbreaking as it is I would have her gently Put to sleep. I know we all think differently but once you come to terms with it you may feel the same way as me. This is such sad news.Big hugs hun


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> So sorry for you and her.What are you going to do as you cant keep all this effort up without becoming ill yourself.If she was mine as heartbreaking as it is I would have her gently Put to sleep. I know we all think differently but once you come to terms with it you may feel the same way as me. This is such sad news.Big hugs hun


if i keep her here then she's goin to have no sort of lif, and i wont be able toget a job, if i dont get a job, ill be homeless and i wont have anywhere to look aftr her anyway. if i do get a job , theres no way my disabld mum who's at home looking after my niece will be able to look after her n it would be the case of will's lying in her piss n shite tilll i get home and she's miserable as it is, im having to mush up her food fr hr to lick off my hand cuz she wont chw anything or make any effort , its as if she's already given up, and it seems like being pts is the only option


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> if i keep her here then she's goin to have no sort of lif, and i wont be able toget a job, if i dont get a job, ill be homeless and i wont have anywhere to look aftr her anyway. if i do get a job , theres no way my disabld mum who's at home looking after my niece will be able to look after her n it would be the case of will's lying in her piss n shite tilll i get home and she's miserable as it is, im having to mush up her food fr hr to lick off my hand cuz she wont chw anything or make any effort , its as if she's already given up, and it seems like being pts is the only option


Awe huge hugs for you both. When/if to help them across the bridge is "the" most difficult and important decision you can ever make. Sounds like you have already done that. Please don't put it off too long. It will be the single hardest thing you will ever do but putting it off will only make it harder.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the replies n the support. she's got a vet appointment wednesday, i was offred a place tonight for her to b pts but we'r just gonna do it on wednesday becaus i have to sell all my jewellery yet to pay for it all, n it means everyone can sa their goodbyes


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with what is being said here.

It's the hardest decision you have to make in life (and God knows I've made it for all but one of my animals over the last 30+ years!), but you have to look at quality as well as quantity and you have to do what's right for her. 

It's your final gift of love that you can give and although it isn't easy, you'll know you've done what's right for Willow and that's what matters.

I'm so sad for you, but you will do what's right for her because you love her and you've tried so hard for her.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

awww this sucks so much for you and your poor willow. it sounds like you made the right decision though, if you need a hand with her in anyway im happy to help. : victory:


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Poor you and Willow, I have had GSD's all my life and had to have my last oldie pts because of CDRM, which is what Willow has. My old girl was diagnoised with the start of spinal problems when she was about 9 1/2 years old, and she was nearly 12 1/2 when we decided it was time to let go, she had completely lost control of her bowls and bladder.

I now have a completely mental 7 month old who never wants to sit down... She is waring me out!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh no, I' so sorry to hear that. Is there any way the vet will do it tonight and let you pay in a few days? It seems unfair on you both to let you struggle on when there's no need to. 

Big hug to you, she will watch over you when she's passed.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Hugs for you and Willow.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for everyones support and comments. Willow was put to sleep athalf nine this morning, it was peacful ad she didnt suffer, htye tld me i could leave the room but i stayed with me, she was so scared in the car like she knew what was coming...it was heartbreaking but it was the right thing to do for her, so she's not suffering anymore.. my 3 yr old niece who i live with kept asking where she's goin , so ive told her will's has gone on holiday to the seaside just like she does with her nana n she was asking for her again when we got back, so i just put on my best fake smile and told her she's gone on holiday, i done all my blubbing at the vets n in the car cuz i couldnt bare to see kira cry about willow...R.I.P Willow my baby and my best friend, 28th April 2003-17th December 2008


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> thanks for everyones support and comments. Willow was put to sleep athalf nine this morning, it was peacful ad she didnt suffer, htye tld me i could leave the room but i stayed with me, she was so scared in the car like she knew what was coming...it was heartbreaking but it was the right thing to do for her, so she's not suffering anymore.. my 3 yr old niece who i live with kept asking where she's goin , so ive told her will's has gone on holiday to the seaside just like she does with her nana n she was asking for her again when we got back, so i just put on my best fake smile and told her she's gone on holiday, i done all my blubbing at the vets n in the car cuz i couldnt bare to see kira cry about willow...R.I.P Willow my baby and my best friend, 28th April 2003-17th December 2008


 
You have done the right thing, good for you for staying with her.

R.I.P Willow, dance on at the bridge sweetheart where you are whole again


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Big hugs to you hun, its never an easy thing to do but you obv loved her as you did what was right for her. Ive always told my kids that the pet in question was to poorly to live so the angels took them.It depends on age really.RIP Willow always loved and now free from pain and suffering


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to read this, but everyone is right - you have done what was right for her and I commend you for staying with her. I stay with all my animals as my conscience wouldn't let me leave mine with strangers at the end.

RIP Willow


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah big hug to you, I stayed with cust and star, and my MIL's dog too as she couldn't face it.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> thanks for everyones support and comments. Willow was put to sleep athalf nine this morning, it was peacful ad she didnt suffer, htye tld me i could leave the room but i stayed with me, she was so scared in the car like she knew what was coming...it was heartbreaking but it was the right thing to do for her, so she's not suffering anymore.. my 3 yr old niece who i live with kept asking where she's goin , so ive told her will's has gone on holiday to the seaside just like she does with her nana n she was asking for her again when we got back, so i just put on my best fake smile and told her she's gone on holiday, i done all my blubbing at the vets n in the car cuz i couldnt bare to see kira cry about willow...R.I.P Willow my baby and my best friend, 28th April 2003-17th December 2008


RIP Willow eace:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG im so sorry hun. RIP Willow at least your pain free and looking down on your family.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

So sorry Dale, RIP Willow.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Aaaawww what a terrible thing for you both to have to have gone through, especially at this time of year. But at least you did the right thing & let her go peacfully & with some dignity still left. All credit to you for being strong enough for her & you will meet up again somewhere over that rainbow bridge. Big hug & once again sooo sorry for ya both.


----------

